# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  f24 iva trimestrale

## ginogino

salve a tutti 
scusa la banalita' della domanda: 
l'iva trimestrale va sempre liquidata in soluzione unica, o me la posso 'levare a pezzi', con piu' f24 successivi, sempre tutti entro le scadenze previste per i vari trimestri?  
grazie

----------


## Contabile

L'IVA trimestrale si versa il 16 maggio per il trimestre GEN MAR; il 16 agosto per il trimestre APR GIU; il 16 novembre per il trimestre LUG SET; il 16 marzo dell'anno successivo per il trimestre OTT DIC. 
Il versamento dell'IVA relativa al trimestre OTT DIC pu&#242; essere rateizzato (modello UNICO). 
"Levare a pezzi", se non paghi entro le scadenze di cui sopra, ti porta ad effettuare il ravvedimento operoso sul "pezzo" pagato successivamente alla scadenza segnalata.

----------


## ginogino

grazie mille per la pronta risposta!  
e scusami ancora:: ma se pago tutto entro le scadenze, ma lo faccio con piu' f24 NEL CORSO DEL TRIMESTRE, invece che con un f24 unico a trimestre chiuso? 
ad es.: mi verso ora, subito, l'iva sulle fatture emesse a gennaio con codice 6031. poi a marzo faccio un altro f24, sempre codice 6031, per l'iva a di febbraio. etc.  
so che sembra strano (voler pagare la trimestrale come fosse mensile...), 
ma a volte preferisco togliermi un po' di pagamenti appena incasso, 
che quando si campa con pochi soldi nella vita e' meglio non accumulare debiti.... :Wink:

----------


## Patty76

> grazie mille per la pronta risposta!  
> e scusami ancora:: ma se pago tutto entro le scadenze, ma lo faccio con piu' f24 NEL CORSO DEL TRIMESTRE, invece che con un f24 unico a trimestre chiuso? 
> ad es.: mi verso ora, subito, l'iva sulle fatture emesse a gennaio con codice 6031. poi a marzo faccio un altro f24, sempre codice 6031, per l'iva a di febbraio. etc.  
> so che sembra strano (voler pagare la trimestrale come fosse mensile...), 
> ma a volte preferisco togliermi un po' di pagamenti appena incasso, 
> che quando si campa con pochi soldi nella vita e' meglio non accumulare debiti....

  Allora a questo punto diventa mensile "per opzione"! E versa con i codici mensili! 
Si può fare vero????  :Confused:

----------


## Contabile

Certo che lo puoi fare.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Cetto che si può fare, ovviamente come hai detto tu i codici sono diversi per i trimestrali e per i mensili. 
Ricordo che i versamenti trimestrali sono opzionali; in altre parole, se un contribuente ha un fatturato di 100 euro, il regime iva "naturale" è quello mensile, non il trimestrale ! 
ciao   

> Allora a questo punto diventa mensile "per opzione"! E versa con i codici mensili! 
> Si può fare vero????

----------


## Patty76

> Cetto che si può fare, ovviamente come hai detto tu i codici sono diversi per i trimestrali e per i mensili. 
> Ricordo che i versamenti trimestrali sono opzionali; in altre parole, se un contribuente ha un fatturato di 100 euro, il regime iva "naturale" è quello mensile, non il trimestrale ! 
> ciao

  Aspetta, un fatturato di 100 euro?? 
Io sapevo, correggimi se non è così, che si era trimestrali per i versamenti iva se non si superavano i 516.456 euro per il commercio e i 309.874 per le prestazioni di servizi! Superati questi limiti si diventa ordinari.

----------


## ginogino

grazie e scusatemi ancora... 
ma quindi posso 'mischiare' versamenti trimestrali e mensili? 
ad es. pago ora l'iva sul fatturato di gennaio con codice mensile.
poi entro il 16 maggio verso il resto dell'iva del I trimestre (quindi fatturato di febbraio e marzo) con codice trimestrale. e robe del genere. 
in altre parole: io non voglio passare al mensile per il resto dei miei giorni. che poi la volta che i clienti pagano in ritardo mi ritrovo nei casini. volgio solo essere libero, se e quando lo decido io, di anticiparmi qualche versamento, se ho la liquidita' per farlo.. ma non riesco a capire se l'iva trimestrale va liquidata per forza con un f24 unico

----------


## Patty76

> grazie e scusatemi ancora... 
> ma quindi posso 'mischiare' versamenti trimestrali e mensili? 
> ad es. pago ora l'iva sul fatturato di gennaio con codice mensile.
> poi entro il 16 maggio verso il resto dell'iva del I trimestre (quindi fatturato di febbraio e marzo) con codice trimestrale. e robe del genere. 
> in altre parole: io non voglio passare al mensile per il resto dei miei giorni. che poi la volta che i clienti pagano in ritardo mi ritrovo nei casini. volgio solo essere libero, se e quando lo decido io, di anticiparmi qualche versamento, se ho la liquidita' per farlo.. ma non riesco a capire se l'iva trimestrale va liquidata per forza con un f24 unico

  No non puoi mischiare versamenti mensili e trimestrali....o sei mensile o sei trimestrale! 
E non puoi nemmeno anticipare i versamenti! Allora a questo punto fatti un versamento mensile in banca che non dovrai toccare) per la somma di iva che devi pagare così a fine trimestre hai automaticamente il saldo disponibile per il pagamento.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ....... si era trimestrali per i versamenti iva se non si superavano i 516.456 euro per il commercio e i 309.874 per le prestazioni di servizi! Superati questi limiti si diventa ordinari.

  Sì, è così: ma resta il fatto che il veramwnto per l'iva trimetralmente è un'opzione, non un obbligo. 
Quindi se io ho un fatturato rasoterra, posso sempre versare l'Iva mensilmente, e non trimestralmente. 
ciao

----------


## Patty76

> Sì, è così: ma resta il fatto che il veramwnto per l'iva trimetralmente è un'opzione, non un obbligo. 
> Quindi se io ho un fatturato rasoterra, posso sempre versare l'Iva mensilmente, e non trimestralmente. 
> ciao

  Ah, ho capito.

----------


## ginogino

ok. temevo fosse cosi'. si, non c'e' problema a tenersi da parte i soldi,
era solo un discorso di tranquillita mia mentale. non mi piace  dover distinguere continuamente tra soldi veri e virtuali... preferei farmi da solo delle sane ritenute alla fonte e non doverci pensare piu... 
comunque non vi faccio perdere altro tempo. :Smile:

----------


## swami

> ok. temevo fosse cosi'. si, non c'e' problema a tenersi da parte i soldi,
> era solo un discorso di tranquillita mia mentale. non mi piace  dover distinguere continuamente tra soldi veri e virtuali... preferei farmi da solo delle sane ritenute alla fonte e non doverci pensare piu... 
> comunque non vi faccio perdere altro tempo.

  ... ti fai un bel "pronti contro termine" di un mese e quando devi versare l'iva hai la liquidità  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

